# No free slots in sendspace



## tech_freak (Jun 2, 2006)

i read vishal gupta's tutorial on how to bypass the limit for indian users in megaupload...by going to the link he'd specified....but recently i got a link to some file in sendspace.com.....whenever i try it says "no free slots available"..is there nyway..i can bypass this also...i tried using the link which is used to bypass the megaupload limit for sendspace also but didn't work.........


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 2, 2006)

The bypass thing that ur talkin abt, is basically tweaking ur I.E settings so that the settings that determine ur limit for each d/load for a particular time are deleted and u can d/load more without waiting for other servers to get free (being a FREE user) wich u hv not mentioned...

Also, there are certain number of servers dedicated for Free users so that they can d/load files without having to  pay-up for the service...

The Bypass thing, is jus a mere invitation of using a *Crack* wich is not allowed in this Forum publically... So Beware !!!!!.....


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## shovik (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah they are tracking IPs from India and not allowing them to download anything. Anyway you can bypass this by going to www.guardster.com
opting for the free proxy at the bottom of the page and then read the agreement document and paste ur download link in the box given after the document. uncheck the box which say somthing like 'scripts' not remember correctly. 
It will take you to the download link and after waiting for sometime u will be able to download the desired file.

Regards,
Shovik.


----------

